

Apple draws up battle strategy against Google at WWDC - SlipperySlope
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57450836-37/apple-draws-up-battle-strategy-against-google-at-wwdc/

======
SlipperySlope
When you own the platform, you can dictate the default apps ...

"Apple yanked Google maps from all its mobile devices, and took that function
in house."

"Put simply, Siri is becoming Apple's search engine."

"Apple's move to integrate Facebook into iOS isn't a direct hit at Google, but
it unites two companies against a common enemy. The new features let iOS 6
users post right to Facebook from within apps, as well as sync up their
Facebook lives to their phone. Things like contacts and calendars get
automatically ferried between the two companies."

